
Task Rabbit has been massively Hacked - CiaranR
https://wh1ter0sem4v.wordpress.com/2018/04/15/the-journey-begins/
======
CiaranR
Their websites were briefly directing to this site. Looks like a weak password
exposed them.

Private keys and passwords here - [redacted]

~~~
dang
We redacted that link. Please don't post private keys and passwords here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
alephnan
Would be ironic if TaskRabbit was a platform for hiring cybersecurity
specialists.

------
dadester
I got notification of this too.

